# Pyranha Fusion Road Trip



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Kyle and Tina took their Pyranha Fusions on a road trip to Arizona. They were nice enough to send us some photos and a great review. 

Check it out!
Pyranha Fusion River Touring Kayak Review with Kyle McCutchen and Tina Swan | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

